# SIL2 Not-Aus ohne SPS und ohne Relais?



## mebe90 (6 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon einige Maschinen mit einem sicheren Not-Aus (Stoppkategorie 0) gebaut. Die Normen für unsere Maschinen schreiben SIL2 PL=d vor.

Bisher haben wir dazu zwei zwangsgeführte Relais in Verbindung mit einem Sicherheitsschaltgerät von ABB (C571-AC) verwendet.

Jetzt ist es aber so, dass wir wegen sehr starken Vibrationen probleme mit den Relais und insbesondere den Relais-Halterungen haben (kann die Vibration zwar dämpfen, aber nicht eliminieren/umgehen).

Kennt jemand von euch eine Schaltung, die ohne Relais (z.B. mit PROFETs von Infineon) arbeitet und eine sichere Unterbrechung auf 12V/24V gewährleistet?

Ich habe einige Schaltungsentwürfe begonnen, bin dann jedoch auf das Problem gestossen, dass zwar Fehler im Leistungsschalter (FET) detektiert werden, jedoch Einfachfehler in der Überwachungsschaltung nicht detektiert werden.

Ich weiss, dass ich wohl am einfachsten eine Safety-SPS einsetzen würde, doch das kommt wegen Material- und Entwicklungskosten nicht in Frage. Zudem muss ich die Maschine nicht prüfen lassen, ich möchte nur, dass ich diese später mal prüfen lassen könnte.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Safety (6 März 2011)

Hallo,
sehe mal bei Phönix unter ELR-W3 kann bis Kat3 könnte eine Lösung sein.
Eventuell auch PNOZpower von Pliz.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sehe mal bei Phönix unter ELR-W3 kann bis Kat3 könnte eine Lösung sein.
> Eventuell auch PNOZpower von Pliz.



Was ist das den, du machst Werbung für den Wettbewerb


----------



## Safety (6 März 2011)

Ach was er hat ein Lösung! Ich bin hier oft neutral (fast immer).


----------



## mebe90 (6 März 2011)

Würde wohl funktionieren, doch ich hab noch vergessen euch was mitzuteilen.

Ich muss die ganze sache auf einen Print verbauen (so mit gelöteten Bauteilen u.s.w.). Wenn ich weiterhin eine anfällige Verkabelung und so haben möchte, würde ich nichts ändern. 

Ich suche also ein Schaltungskonzept das mit elektronischen Bauelementen arbeitet, nicht mit fertigen Baugruppen.

Bisher habe ich für alle Entwürfe mit zwei oder drei in Serie geschalteten FETs angefangen. Dann habe ich jeweils eine Logik designt, die die Ausschaltfunktion der FETs überwacht, bzw. den FET nur dann einschaltet, wenn dieser zuvor ausgeschaltet ist. Die Überwachungsschaltung erzeugt dann ein Freigabesignal für den nachfolgenden FET...

Doch bin ich damit nicht weiter gekommen, weil ich nicht alle Fehler detektieren konnte. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich die Überwachung von jedem Kanal zweikanalig bauen sollte. Dann müsste ich mit einem Vergleicher die beiden Kanäle überwachen. Doch der Vergleicher kann ja auch einen Ausfall haben, da sehe ich dann nichtmehr durch...


----------



## Safety (6 März 2011)

Hallo,
  also da kann ich Dir nicht helfen, wird auch nicht so einfach da Du jetzt in die Entwicklung gehst und hier auch ein besonders Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren nötig wird (Baumusterprüfung).


----------



## Andreas Koenig (10 März 2011)

Kenne ja die Maschine nicht, aber wenn es um Nothalt Kat 0 geht wäre ggf. eine rein mechanische Lösung zur zwangsweisen Energietrennung denkbar, die damit auch die Steuerung stromlos macht. Z.B. ein Schlagknopf, der über voreilenden Kontakt die Leistung erst elektonisch abschaltet, danach aber die Leistung (stromlos) galvanisch trennt.


----------

